# DVR Limit for MRV?



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

I recall reading somewhere on this forum (don't remember exactly where, though) that there is a limit of 10 DVRs for MRV. Some posters have stated that there is no such limit, however.

I was going to post this on a thread with a similar topic, but since that was about two years old, I figured that rather than bumping an old thread, I would be better off starting a new one...

So, basically, I currently have 11 DVRs and for some reason, any particular DVR on the network will only see 9 other (random) DVRs at a time on the same network. If I reset the DVRs that aren't "seen", two others will be bumped off at random.

I just recently noticed this (could have coincided with the release of the new HD Guide earlier this week) and was pretty sure that all 11 playlists were available on all the DVRs when I added my 11th DVR, a HR34, about a week ago. (Before I got the HD Guide)

If any members here have more than 10 DVRs, could you be able to confirm if such a limit exists or if you are facing similar issues in which a DVR just randomly selects which DVR to include in its playlist?

EDIT: Don't know if it would matter any, but just wanted to add that the iPad app sees every receiver on the account including the 11 playlists from the DVRs.

Thanks


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Last I checked the limitation was based purely on tuner count.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow, that is quite a setup .There is a thread somewhere that lists the limit, but I can't find it right now. Maybe VOS or Stuart Sweet can point you to it. I do know that when checking status for whole home in the system setup menu, the display limit at one time was set to 5, but that is different than the number of reveivers allowed. One thing to check is to make sure is that each DVR has a unique IP address. For a system like this it would be advisable to use fixed IPs, outside of the routers dynamic allocation pool. 

Six TVs in an array in one room must be fun to play with


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DECA limit is 16 nodes.
"I think" Rich has 11 DVRs on his [dual SWiM-16s].
Playlist seems to show all, but they don't list all the DVRs on the Whole Home screen IIRC


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> DECA limit is 16 nodes.
> "I think" Rich has 11 DVRs on his [dual SWiM-16s].
> Playlist seems to show all, but they don't list all the DVRs on the Whole Home screen IIRC


Unless something has changed two SWM 16's could not talk to each other. He would have 2 clouds. However I haven't had 2 SWM 16's setup for quite a while but during that time I couldn't see receivers across them.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> Unless something has changed two SWM 16's could not talk to each other. He would have 2 clouds. However I haven't had 2 SWM 16's setup for quite a while but during that time I couldn't see receivers across them.


They bridge through his router


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

azarby said:


> Wow, that is quite a setup .There is a thread somewhere that lists the limit, but I can't find it right now. Maybe VOS or Stuart Sweet can point you to it. I do know that when checking status for whole home in the system setup menu, the display limit at one time was set to 5, but that is different than the number of reveivers allowed. *One thing to check is to make sure is that each DVR has a unique IP address. For a system like this it would be advisable to use fixed IPs, outside of the routers dynamic allocation pool. *
> 
> Six TVs in an array in one room must be fun to pllay with


Is this just a matter of manually inputting an IP address of my choosing into the Network Setup of the DVR? Or are there any other steps into the setup and configuration?

I've always had the router just automatically assign the IP and up until the recent addition (or perhaps new software?) of a new DVR, everything had been going smoothly.

If anyone can guide me on how to assign unique IP addresses (if it does require further steps than just coming up with a number), I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> If anyone can guide me on how to assign unique IP addresses (if it does require further steps than just coming up with a number), I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks.


First, you need to log into your router, and make sure there is a limit to the number of DHCP addresses it can hand out, and set the starting IP address of those DHCP assignments. In my case, I used 192.168.1.100 for the start address, and limited it to 10 addresses. That means every address from 192.168.1.111 thru 192.168.1.255 will not be used.

Then write down your routers Subnet: Usually 255.255.255.0

Then, look on the routers setup screen, or use your computer, and write down the DNS Server address assigned by your ISP. As an alternative, you can use OpenDNS server at 208.067.222.222

Once you have those, go to the DVR, and pick an IP address for it. Enter that IP address, make sure the subnet is the same as the router, and enter the DNS server. Then click on connect, and it should connect.

If it does not automatically connect network services, you may need to write down the video and audio services port your DVR shows to be using (when you go from automatic to manual), and then go to the router, and port forward those two ports to the IP address you assigned to the DVR.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

So, I have assigned fixed IP addresses, per the instructions above, for each networked receiver in the system.

It is pretty much the same thing. DVRs only show 9 (some 10) of the 11 total Playlists. 

I did disconnect one DVR (as an experiment) and all 10 playlists show on the remaining receivers. 

Any ideas?

Perhaps there really is a 10 DVR limit for MRV. :down: 

But, as I had mentioned in the original post, I am nearly certain (from the programs that I saw on the list at first glance) that all items from all 11 playlists showed on each DVR before the software with the HD Guide had downloaded to the receivers.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

DBSNewbie said:


> ....EDIT: Don't know if it would matter any, but just wanted to add that the iPad app sees every receiver on the account including the 11 playlists from the DVRs.
> 
> Thanks


Using the iPad app, manage a DVR that is "missing" another DVR's list in it's local display and then select a program from the lost DVR via the app. IOW, if DVR 3 cannot see the list from DVR 11, select DVR 3 in the app, go to the playlist, and select a program from DVR 11 and try to play it. If it works, that will prove it is just a playlist problem.

What about the H25...does it see all 11 playlists? And the H20...since it will still have the old software, if you could get it on the network, it would be interesting to see what it shows?


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Titan25 said:


> Using the iPad app, manage a DVR that is "missing" another DVR's list in it's local display and then select a program from the lost DVR via the app. IOW, if DVR 3 cannot see the list from DVR 11, select DVR 3 in the app, go to the playlist, and select a program from DVR 11 and try to play it. If it works, that will prove it is just a playlist problem.
> 
> What about the H25...does it see all 11 playlists? And the H20...since it will still have the old software, if you could get it on the network, it would be interesting to see what it shows?


That is really interesting!  Thanks for the idea. It worked.. it seems.

I went ahead and hit list on the Master Bedroom DVR. I examined the items and determined that the programs from TOP CENTER TV ("TC") in the Den were missing from the list.

I went on the iPad app and "controlled" the Master Bed DVR and hit Playlist. I scrolled down and selected a program for the TC and hit Play on TV.

After several seconds, the show played on the TV. I had still been on the Playlist on the actual Master Bed DVR and when I exited from the program and went back to the playlist, the show itself did not appear on the Playlist. That was strange. I was able to view the program, by hitting previous and/or back/left arrow to either return to the program or get to the screen that has the "Play", "Keep", "Resume", "Start Over", etc. options.

So next, I completely exited from the Playlist, then hit List again.

Surprisingly, the program from the "missing" DVR suddenly appeared on the Playlist. I was a little skeptical and thought that perhaps another DVR had been randomly bumped off to make room for the new playlist.

I examined the Playlist thoroughly and this time, to my surprise, all 11 playlists were there!!!

So, thank you Titan25 for that wonderful idea. 

By the way, last I checked, the H24 and H25 only showed 10 playlists - from the same DVRs that I am able to select in which to record a program on - on the H24 or H25 receiver itself.

I'll go do the same thing with the iPad app for the rest of the DVRs and receivers and see how it goes...


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

... The iPad app method only works on the HR34. 

When I try to "Play on TV" on the iPad a program that is from a DVR which is missing from the Playlist, it will not play on the respective TV.

Perhaps it is related to the latest HD Guide software. The HR34 is the only receiver on the older software (besides the H20, but that has no network connection to check) and it is the only receiver to have all 11 Playlists. And, I was pretty sure all playlists were available on all receivers prior to the new software release.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"DBSNewbie" said:


> ... The iPad app method only works on the HR34.
> 
> When I try to "Play on TV" on the iPad a program that is from a DVR which is missing from the Playlist, it will not play on the respective TV.
> 
> Perhaps it is related to the latest HD Guide software. The HR34 is the only receiver on the older software (besides the H20, but that has no network connection to check) and it is the only receiver to have all 11 Playlists. And, I was pretty sure all playlists were available on all receivers prior to the new software release.


Just to double-check... How many tuners do you have running off of each output of your SWM16s?

- Merg


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> They bridge through his router


Good catch I've had my subnets setup from back in the testing phase and never changed it.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

DBSNewbie said:


> ... The iPad app method only works on the HR34.
> 
> When I try to "Play on TV" on the iPad a program that is from a DVR which is missing from the Playlist, it will not play on the respective TV.
> 
> Perhaps it is related to the latest HD Guide software. The HR34 is the only receiver on the older software (besides the H20, but that has no network connection to check) and it is the only receiver to have all 11 Playlists. And, I was pretty sure all playlists were available on all receivers prior to the new software release.


Yes, I think this indicates that it is indeed a MRV limit, not just a playlist population problem. I thought it might have that the software only enumerates 10 DVRs when collecting guide data. It appears that it only has 10 "slots" in the MRV "sources table."

Perhaps you should report it as an issue since you say it worked in the initial HD GUI release.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I just got a PM from DBSNewbie about the number of HRs with Unified Playlists you can have on a DECA system.

I've always had twelve HRs on my DECA system. So, whoever started saying 10 is the limit is just wrong.

I've got two SWiM 16s and two clouds that mesh perfectly. I've got two gray power inserters and two DECA dongle power inserters.

How did I do this? Sheer genius? Nope. *VeryOldSchool *sent me drawings of how he thought my 12 HRs could be hooked up and a Technician (who had grave doubts at first) and I worked a whole day and finally got it running. The Tech was astounded. I haven't changed anything since that very satisfying day. All we did was follow *VOS's* drawings and sat back and watched as the UPL was populated.

So, the answer to this question is still unanswered and, since I don't need anymore HRs, I won't be the one who hooks up the thirteenth and makes that attempt. I gotta feeling that my MRV system would happily wrap itself around a thirteenth HR, but that's just conjecture.

Once again, let me say that *VOS *was the only person who stepped up and showed me the way as he has every time I've needed help.

Rich


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you very much for responding, Rich. I really appreciate it.

Well, I guess it appears that my system not being entirely on DECA "could" be the reason why I'm not seeing all playlists.

I'm going to rearrange my configuration to see if I get better results. 

If I end up going all DECA, the down-side, however, would be eliminating the OTA feeds to my single-coax locations.

Oh well, time to do a little tweaking.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> Thank you very much for responding, Rich. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Well, I guess it appears that my system not being entirely on DECA "could" be the reason why I'm not seeing all playlists.
> 
> ...


While I'm not the ethernet expert here, I do know DECA "just a bit" :lol:
The problem you're having I don't think would be "cured" by moving to DECA. 
Your router is still going to be handling "who's who, and where". 
You may get better results with a firmware update for your router, or using another router.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> While I'm not the ethernet expert here, I do know DECA "just a bit" :lol:
> The problem you're having I don't think would be "cured" by moving to DECA.
> Your router is still going to be handling "who's who, and where".
> You may get better results with a firmware update for your router, or using another router.


I had a hard time keeping ten HRs on my Ethernet system. And I had a bad router. The bad router didn't seem to cause any problems with the DECA system. I changed mine to a Cisco E4200 Version 1. They've just introduced the E4200 version 2 router. Here's a *link*. I think that's probably the best home router available. Will that solve his problems? No idea.

I had no idea the TS wasn't using a DECA system. Ten was the best I could do with my Ethernet MRV system and that was stretching things a bit. I really think he'd be better off with the DECA system. He sure did build a nice Ethernet system, tho.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DBSNewbie said:


> Thank you very much for responding, Rich. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Well, I guess it appears that my system not being entirely on DECA "could" be the reason why I'm not seeing all playlists.
> 
> ...


I'd go with the DECA and get a new router. Again, here's the *link *to the router I'd buy.

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Rich said:


> I had a hard time keeping ten HRs on my Ethernet system. And I had a bad router. The bad router didn't seem to cause any problems with the DECA system. I changed mine to a Cisco E4200 Version 1. They've just introduced the E4200 version 2 router. Here's a *link*. I think that's probably the best home router available. Will that solve his problems? No idea.
> 
> I had no idea the TS wasn't using a DECA system. Ten was the best I could do with my Ethernet MRV system and that was stretching things a bit. I really think he'd be better off with the DECA system. He sure did build a nice Ethernet system, tho.
> 
> Rich


The whole DECA cloud, is really no more than a good switch that keep the traffic off your home network. All of the rest is handled by the router.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> The whole DECA cloud, is really no more than a good switch that keep the traffic off your home network. All of the rest is handled by the router.


What I was trying to say was the DECA system works better than the Ethernet system does. I think.

The thing's in the mail. You should have it by Memorial Day... :lol:

Rich


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

DECA is basically variable size 100Mbit switch with a limit of 16 ports and only 170Mbit of "usable"(ie after the Deca overhead is counted off) bandwidth available per port (ie less than Ethernet) with some Layer2 QOS (or just some odd marketing that claims it has Layer2 QOS)

after 16 Deca nodes Deca based on what info is out there can become less optimal as a Deca to Deca via Ethernet bridge is a bottle neck that may or may not cause issues based on the number of streams going over the weak link, where as a full Ethernet network is possible to not have the bottleneck at all

If someone would make an RF deca bridge like whats built into the SWM16 that would be better but you'd still be limited to 16 deca nodes per cloud


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

I have been around networking long enough to remember when ALL Ethernet networks ran through coax (I even remember thick net, vampire taps and DIX cables - I fact, I still have a thick Ethernet terminator around somewhere).

The basic design of DECA (and MOCA more generally) is focused on producing a highly stable, reasonably high performance, and self configuring network for the exchange of audio and video data. There are trade offs, like a 16 instead of 256 node limit, but the end result has met its design goals.

While, theoretically, bridging two DECA networks together via traditional Ethernet leaves the DECA bandwidth as a potential bottleneck (vis a vis the Ethernet bandwidth) there is still sufficient bandwidth for at least 10 simultaneous HD streams. I have to believe that this is sufficient for any residential application. Actually, I'd be more concerned about the ability of the CCK bridges to pass anything close to the full bandwidth of the DECA network. Since they are designed to enable Internet connectivity, and 90% of all residential Internet connections are below 15 Mbps, I wouldn't be surprised to learn that the CCK has a hard time passing more than 25Mbps.

I don't know what tweaks DirecTV added to MOCA to produce DECA, but I don't find it hard to believe that they designed their MRV software to take advantage of whatever tweaks are there, with the result of some loss of stability on large implementations running on pure Ethernet.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Titan25 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to learn that the CCK has a hard time passing more than 25Mbps.


I would since I've seen it higher, when using DirecTV2PC, even through the wireless leg of my CCK.
It's safe to say the ethernet is up to the same 100 Mb/s of the receiver's ports.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow! That's a lot of DirecTv2PC sessions to get close to 100 Mbps!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Titan25 said:


> Wow! That's a lot of DirecTv2PC sessions to get close to 100 Mbps!


MPEG-2 OTA and trickplay, won't get to 100 Mb/s, but can get into the 40s


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

the reasoning for when using a deca-eth-deca to span 2 deca clouds might not come into play but a scenario could be worked out that would break it

ie 10x D2P plus downloading VOD, etc and if you hit the limit of 100Mbit over the bridge then packets will get dropped, now how D* equipment will show this could vary, freezing picture, extra lag, etc

but with the apparent 10 DVR limit being forced on the new HD GUI it might take some trying to get there


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

DarkLogix said:


> the reasoning for when using a deca-eth-deca to span 2 deca clouds might not come into play but a scenario could be worked out that would break it
> 
> ie 10x D2P plus downloading VOD, etc and if you hit the limit of 100Mbit over the bridge then packets will get dropped, now how D* equipment will show this could vary, freezing picture, extra lag, etc
> 
> but with the apparent 10 DVR limit being forced on the new HD GUI it might take some trying to get there


IF there is a hard limit being set now in the firmware could they PHULEASE match that in the status reporting for Whole Home. The current limit of five in the status display has been unsuitable for many of us since it was implemented.

off soap box.

Don "it's a left hand, right hand thing" Bolton


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DarkLogix said:


> the reasoning for when using a deca-eth-deca to span 2 deca clouds might not come into play but a scenario could be worked out that would break it
> 
> ie 10x D2P plus downloading VOD, etc and if you hit the limit of 100Mbit over the bridge then packets will get dropped, now how D* equipment will show this could vary, freezing picture, extra lag, etc
> 
> but with the apparent 10 DVR limit being forced on the new HD GUI it might take some trying to get there


What "10 DVR limit"? Could you explain that?

Rich


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> What "10 DVR limit"? Could you explain that?
> 
> Rich


The wording, "10 DVR Limit" is very misleading.

MRV is able accommodate more than 10 DVRs; however, where there appears to be a limit is the number of items in each of the Unified Playlists for each receiver (whether it be a networked DVR or networked non-DVR).

In my system, for example, there are 14 total receivers. 13 of them are networked together and of those 13, 11 happen to be HD DVRs.

Each networked receiver is able to display a Unified Playlist. However, the contents of the unified list from any given receiver can only be taken from the hard drives of only 10 DVRs (including its own if a DVR) at any particular time.

If I were to reset a DVR whose contents are not displayed within the Unified Playlist of another networked receiver, then those programs will become present on the other receiver after the reboot. However, in doing so, the contents from the hard drive of another DVR (at random) will get bumped off to make room for the contents from the hard drive of the rebooted DVR.

Rich, is this how your system behaves? In your PM that you had sent me, you mentioned that once in while you'll notice that a particular recorded program would be missing from your Unified List. When that does occur, you'll do a reboot of the DVR in which it was on, and after the reboot, the program will find its way onto the Unified Playlist of the receiver you were using. But, have you ever noticed if other items had been removed from the playlist by doing the reboot?

You also mentioned to me that you record the same programs over several DVRs for redundancy. Perhaps this could be a reason why all Folders/Programs always appear on your Unified Playlists - even though it could only be showing the items from only 10 hard drives? With all the titles of all shows and names of all folders apparently showing up on the list, maybe it's difficult to notice if any items are actually missing?

VOS and you have suggested that my problem could lie with the router. I have done a firmware upgrade to it and it still has not solved anything. I am using a Linksys RVS4000. I know it may not be the most robust router out there, but I don't think it's bottom of the rung, entry-level either.

So, I am pretty sure the limitation I am experiencing is with the receivers themselves, as they can only populate a Playlist from only 10 hard drives at a time. The iPad app can populate a Playlist from all 11 hard drives and can control all 13 networked receivers, so the router does appear to allow the network to "see" all receivers and can tell "who's who" and tell 'em "what" to do.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DBSNewbie said:


> The wording, "10 DVR Limit" is very misleading.
> 
> MRV is able accommodate more than 10 DVRs; however, where there appears to be a limit is the number of items in each of the Unified Playlists for each receiver (whether it be a networked DVR or networked non-DVR).
> 
> ...


When I reboot for that reason, I always end up with what appears to be a complete UPL on that particular HR. I have no idea what happens to the other HRs.

Let me go a bit further into how I view my MRV: I only use two 24-500s and one 20-700 to view content (call them Clients). The rest of the twelve HRs are used as backups or used by my son, wife and granddaughter as Clients. So, I've got six Client HRs and six that are used primarily as servers, we really never look at anything on the Servers, in other words, they are rarely used as Clients.

My wife and son both know that a reboot is necessary if they don't have something on their personal HRs.

The above is how MRV has evolved in our home. Works really well.



> You also mentioned to me that you record the same programs over several DVRs for redundancy. Perhaps this could be a reason why all Folders/Programs always appear on your Unified Playlists - even though it could only be showing the items from only 10 hard drives? With all the titles of all shows and names of all folders apparently showing up on the list, maybe it's difficult to notice if any items are actually missing?


Right now, only _Dexter _and _Terra Nova_ have as many as eight redundant recordings on them for each episode. So, I can't really answer your question.



> VOS and you have suggested that my problem could lie with the router. I have done a firmware upgrade to it and it still has not solved anything. I am using a Linksys RVS4000. I know it may not be the most robust router out there, but I don't think it's bottom of the rung, entry-level either.


If VOS "suggests" something, I'd listen. I had a terrible two year Internet problem with Cablevision. One of their more knowledgeable techs ran a test on my old router (also a Cisco) and found problems with it. I ended up calling their (CV) headquarters and finally got the Net problems solved and bought a good router, again a Cisco. No more problems with the Net, so far. I don't pretend to know what the router does with MRV.



> So, I am pretty sure the limitation I am experiencing is with the receivers themselves, as they can only populate a Playlist from only 10 hard drives at a time. The iPad app can populate a Playlist from all 11 hard drives and can control all 13 networked receivers, so the router does appear to allow the network to "see" all receivers and can tell "who's who" and tell 'em "what" to do.


Might be correct, but remember, you don't have a DECA system and the Ethernet system I used until I got the DECA install did have a problem picking up all my HRs. I think, for a brief time, I did have eleven HRs on the Ethernet MRV, but it couldn't sustain them all for very long.

Rich


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> When I reboot for that reason, I always end up with what appears to be a complete UPL on that particular HR. I have no idea what happens to the other HRs...
> 
> Rich


Are you able to control your 6 "servers" (along with your 6 "clients") to set up a recording (partial or single, short program) on each one of your 12 DVRs of the exact same program?

If you cannot set up the recordings locally, can you do remote scheduling?

Anyhow, I am curious to see how the Folder in your Playlist, which contains the programs that had just been recorded, is displayed on one or any other one of your TVs.

It would help if the program you select to record is of a show that you have never recorded before. This way, the title will be unique and the items in the new Folder showing up on your playlist would only be of the ones that had just been recorded.

For example, let's say that you DO NOT have any recordings (partial or entire program) of SportsCenter on any of your 12 DVRs. If you were to go ahead and make a recording (partial or otherwise) on each of your 12 DVRs of SportsCenter on Channel 206 (ESPNHD) at 8:00 pm PST, what would show if you were to go to your Playlist from any given client/TV? How many items would show on the new Folder on the list entitled, "SportsCenter"?

Would it show, "12 New/12 Total"? Or would it show, "10 New/10 Total"?

If it does show "12", then it would support the assertion that MRV is not limited to 10 DVR servers at a time.

On my system, if I were to make identical recordings on the 11 DVRs, the Playlist from any of the 13 networked receivers would show "10 New/10 Total".

On the iPad app, on the other hand, it would show "11 New/11 Total". And I'm pretty sure and certain that if I were to add a couple more DVRs to my system, the iPad would then show "13 New/13 Total"

I believe the limitation appears to be within the software of the receivers, allowing them to only acquire 10 DVR servers at a time.

Of course, it would make me happy to be proven wrong. If your system shows, "12 New/12 Total", then I'll be convinced that the problem is either with my router, or my system being on ethernet rather than DECA, or both.

Thanks,

D


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DBSNewbie said:


> Are you able to control your 6 "servers" (along with your 6 "clients") to set up a recording (partial or single, short program) on each one of your 12 DVRs of the exact same program?
> 
> If you cannot set up the recordings locally, can you do remote scheduling?
> 
> ...


Good questions. I don't do any remote schedulings. I don't use the iPad app at all, in fact, I don't have any use for an iPad, so I gave it to my son.

I moved two HRs to two different locations the other day and my MRV now needs to be properly reset and I don't feel like doing it. After the next NR comes down and I HAVE to do a proper reset, I'll schedule 12 episodes of the same show and we'll see what happens. Have patience, I'm almost terminally lazy.

Rich


----------

